# cool place



## DetroitHammer (Jul 23, 2013)

wow- obv this is where the parties at - Very comprehensive site awesome awesome awesome


----------



## Arnold (Jul 23, 2013)

DetroitHammer, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Sherk (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## brazey (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## nsp (Jul 23, 2013)

An awesome site indeed.  Welcome to the party....


----------



## charley (Jul 23, 2013)

_*

Welcome !!!
*_


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Stfuandlift (Jul 23, 2013)

This site is a very cool place. I'm very pleased with this place. Welcome to the board!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome to te forums bro! What program are you currently using to workout with? What about nutrition are you tracing your calories? Are you cutting or bulking?


----------



## kboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## DaMaster (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome to IMF bro


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome to the board mane


----------



## hansel2010 (Jul 28, 2013)

welcome!!!


----------



## stevekc73 (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome aboard DetroitHammer!


----------



## sneedham (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 21, 2013)

welcome


----------



## flood (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey now....


----------

